# [off Topic] Atomhaftpflicht

## mattes

Man sollte nach dem Desaster in der Fukusche nicht gleich in Panik verfallen, aber das hier:

http://www.atomhaftpflicht.de/

halte ich für durchaus sinnvoll, weshalb ich mir mal erlaub es hier zu posten, obwohl es nix mit gentoo zu tun hat.

----------

## toralf

 *mattes wrote:*   

> Man sollte nach dem Desaster in der Fukusche nicht gleich in Panik verfallen, aber das hier:
> 
> http://www.atomhaftpflicht.de/
> 
> halte ich für durchaus sinnvoll, weshalb ich mir mal erlaub es hier zu posten, obwohl es nix mit gentoo zu tun hat.

 

Unabhängig vom Inhalt so einer Unterschriftenaktion bin ich immer etwas sketptisch, ob solche (i.d.R. schnell zusammengestellten) Projekte die Email-Adressen ausreichend vor Spam-Versendern schützen. Warum wurde nicht einfach auf eine bestehende Infrastruktur wie die Onlinepetitionen des Bundestags zurückgegriffen ?

----------

## Josef.95

Bitte schalltet diesen Irrsinn ab!

/edit: RechtschreibungLast edited by Josef.95 on Tue Apr 05, 2011 5:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cryptosteve

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Bitte schaltet diesen Irrsinn ab!

 

+1

----------

## toralf

 *cryptohappen wrote:*   

>  *Josef.95 wrote:*   Bitte schaltet diesen Irrsinn ab! 

 Jetzt wird's aber richtig OT, denn wenn Du schon zitierst (was wirklich empfehlenswerter ist als copy+paste), dann mußt Du auch die originale Rechtschreibung verwenden, oder ?   :Laughing: 

----------

## cryptosteve

Ja, ich habe lange überlegt, ob ich das so stehen lasse, aber ich .... ich ... ich konnte nicht anders, entschuldigt bitte.

----------

## forrestfunk81

Mit oder ohne Haftpflicht, meine Atom-CPU bekommt eine Laufzeitverlängerung  :Wink: 

SCNR

----------

## Necoro

 *forrestfunk81 wrote:*   

> Mit oder ohne Haftpflicht, meine Atom-CPU bekommt eine Laufzeitverlängerung 
> 
> SCNR

 

Die Wortspielpolizei wurde informiert und ist auf dem Weg  :Smile: 

----------

## misterjack

So veraltet wie die ist, hab ich gleich wieder weggeklickt. Das ist keine gute Grundlage für eine Petition.

----------

